# The wood burner discussion and picture thread!



## LSherratt

Come on then, let's see them! With the days getting colder I love firing up my stove. Believe it or not, I haven't even had my central heating on yet, just hot water only.

Mine is a Contura 51L, rated 3-7kw. As you can see it's a modern/contemporary design which suits my house.







Based on a high recommendation from one of my customers, he was telling me about stove fans and after some research on the internet they are highly recommended and almost seem essential to get maximum efficiency. That combined with a stove thermometer and you probably have a winning combo. Anyway, I've ordered this and it should turn up tomorrow (with the order I got a £10 stove thermometer too). Can't wait .

Ecofan 812 AirMax


They generate their own electricity by conducting the heat from the stove. It should waft the hot air through my double doors and into my kitchen diner.


----------



## Deniance

Awesome thread! Fired mine yesterday, burley brampton, best thing ive bought for the house ever!


----------



## cossiecol

Would love to get one, trouble is with a wee one in the house we don't want to run the risk of her burning herself.


----------



## alan hanson

not the best pictures but anyhows


----------



## stangalang

Had the one installed next door already, and I'm sat looking at a big hole where the next one is going as we speak. 

Ironically my father in law got a fan like that for next door, i am well impressed with it. Just good old fashioned functionality. It really helps to circulate the air


----------



## WHIZZER

I would love to have a wood burner but haven't got the room in the area I want


----------



## paul.cherry

In our house nearly 4 years now...stonework not to everyone's taste but exactly how we wanted it. It's a Stanley Reginald with back boiler


----------



## Pip66

Very nice. We have a Villager Flat Top.

One thing to remember Guy's. A Wood burner gets very very hot. So to have a stack of logs around it looks very nice. 

BUT....... ONE MAJOR FIRE RISK !!!!! 

Just be careful. :thumb:


Regards Phil.


----------



## alan hanson

know what your saying the compartment under mine (cant comment on others) is for just that storing logs according the Contura


----------



## davies20

Had mine on since September I think!

I'll try get some photos up later, some lovely burners on here though 

Let me know what you think to the fan too when it arrives, I've heard mixed reviews on them but do fancy buying one.


----------



## Franzpan

Are the eco fans worth getting then? Are they noisy?

We have a massive log burner in the living room but there is loads of heat builds up above it under the mantelpiece as there is a big void up there behind it. One of these would be great to blow the heat out.


----------



## rojer386

I had mine installed in August. If had it on loads since then and now wouldn't be without it. I will get some photos up soon.


----------



## alan hanson

fan for ours is another 270 and would take up the log storage which i think looks best so decided not to in the end


----------



## shl-kelso

I've got a Stovax Riva 66 inset stove as I did not want a traditional or modern inglenook fireplace, so it's recessed into the fireplace wall. I had it installed as a backup heat source as we are all-electric, so can be used when/if we have power cuts (I live in rural Scotland so power can be a bit temperamental at times). However it gets used most days in Winter as it's just a nice feature and makes the room really welcoming. I'll grab a picture and upload once I've cleaned the glass as its a bit manky just now!!


----------



## Juke_Fan

Likewise I have an inset - Stovax Stockton 7. Wouldn't be without it. Just making the transistion from wood to smokeless at the moment.


----------



## Ducky

Wife installed an HWAM fire in her previous place, but we fitted a Stockton Stovax 5 in our current open fireplace for now until the house is redone, then we'll replace it for a larger HWAM again I guess. 

Can't beat a real fire in Winter. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Franzpan said:


> Are the eco fans worth getting then? Are they noisy?
> 
> We have a massive log burner in the living room but there is loads of heat builds up above it under the mantelpiece as there is a big void up there behind it. One of these would be great to blow the heat out.


You wont feel warm air drifting over you, it doesn't move it in that quantity, but it really does help just get a gentle circulation going that will absolutely move the warm air to areas it currently doesn't. 
Ours was noisy initially but after a little use and some fettling its silent now. Just a proper quality value item which is rare in this day and age


----------



## LSherratt

My Eco fan turned up at the start of this week and I've only had the burner on once since then as its been really mild outside. Yes it makes a difference and my partner said to me after 2 hours upon lighting "it's too hot in here now" which is very rare for her to say! I was trying to test it by standing in different places near to the left and right side of the stove and I could defiantly feel more heat in the direction of where the fan was pointing. It's virtually silent too so you don't notice it.

My only negative is that with it standing on top of my stove, it ruins the clean minimalistic lines of my stove. The instructions say not to position it directly in front of the flu and to have it nearer the back and to the side for maximum efficiency. I guess this is so that it pushes forwards all the heat produced by the flu pipe too.

They do have really good reviews.





Edit; I think I was being too harsh, it doesn't look that bad on top of my stove actually. It's a nice engineered item.


----------



## Clancy

Popped round my dad's last night, this is the one in the main 200 year old cottage



There's another in the self contained out house but i didn't go out there to get a photo


----------



## getthewheelsinl

We fitted a Aarrow Ecoburn 5 into our living room last year. Excellent wee stove - something hypnotic just watching fire! Anyway, not the best pic but you get the idea:










P.S. Yes I did install the handle 90deg out...it is on my long 'to-do' list to sort out!


----------



## alan hanson

we have the radatiors in the kitchen/diner turned off, utility and the lounge which has french doors open to the kitchen and it heats everywhere.

using kiln dried ash whats everyone else using?


----------



## r18jsh

Just got ours installed yesterday, can't wait to get it fired up :devil:


----------



## Bero

LSherratt said:


> They generate their own electricity by conducting the heat from the stove. It should waft the hot air through my double doors and into my kitchen diner.


They're very subtle, fine for slightly better heat distribution around a room, it's not going to be wafting air through a couple rooms....even with line of sight.



Franzpan said:


> Are the eco fans worth getting then? Are they noisy?


Dead quiet, you'll never hear it.


----------



## LSherratt

r18jsh said:


> Just got ours installed yesterday, can't wait to get it fired up :devil:
> 
> View attachment 44317


Awesome, enjoy it! What make is it? Always good to see another modern style stove. I'd love to have another one in my kitchen diner with the flu exposed going straight up through the roof but that's an expensive install! Also, there's a knack to getting the fire started and burning hot but you'll learn with practise .

Regards to fuel, I'm a farmer so I have some trees but I also ask around for free logs as well. I've got a lot of free logs lined up which I need to collect and season. I've also got a huge dead oak tree on the farm which I'm going to cut down early spring and also 3 40ft tall evergreens which need to come down as well so I'm going to be really stocked up in 2 years time!


----------



## LeadFarmer

What are the main advantages/disadvantages when comparing log burning stoves with multi fuel stoves? Is one preferable to the other?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Multifuel gives more flexibility.

Burning wood is cleaner/more eco friendly and you can get a quicker hotter fire. Often cheaper if you can get free wood. but you need to ensure it is well seasoned so need more storage space.

Burning smokeless - harder and slower to start fire which doesn't get quite as hot as wood but lasts much longer without much refueling. Don't need as much storage space for the smokeless but often costs more than wood.


----------



## alan hanson

mines pure wood, i went the kiln dried ash supposed to burn longer and hotter, but as we a have a couple of 45 degree elbows wanted to try and kept in clean as possible which chucking any old stuff in or stuff with too high moisture content can start lining the flu?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Personally I wouldn't waste money on kiln dried. The moment you expose the wood to a damp british day it will absorb the moisture. In the summer I could get my wood down to 16% moisture content but as soon as it got damp in the winter months it got back up to 20% approx.

Check out Hotspot Flue cleaner to help keep creostote deposits under control.


----------



## Rayaan

Mines a hunter. Heats the whole room up in 10 mins (7m x 5m x 3.5m). It's a multi fuel stove so currently I'm sticking wood and coal in there together, the coal is great, lasts for ages. 

Im not picky on what I throw in, dry wood, soaking wet wood, leaves, coal, whatever burns it'll burn. Not recommended sticking soaking wet wood in on its own though as it'll go out. I tend to use a mixture of wet and dry wood

Don't think I've paid for any wood in 4 years either

I've got 3 stoves in total, in the winter I just keep them all on full blast and keep all doors open, heats the downstairs in half an hour!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Does burning multi fuel blacken the glass in the door more than burning wood? I assume it needs cleaning out more often?


----------



## r18jsh

LSherratt said:


> Awesome, enjoy it! What make is it? Always good to see another modern style stove. I'd love to have another one in my kitchen diner with the flu exposed going straight up through the roof but that's an expensive install! Also, there's a knack to getting the fire started and burning hot but you'll learn with practise .
> 
> Regards to fuel, I'm a farmer so I have some trees but I also ask around for free logs as well. I've got a lot of free logs lined up which I need to collect and season. I've also got a huge dead oak tree on the farm which I'm going to cut down early spring and also 3 40ft tall evergreens which need to come down as well so I'm going to be really stocked up in 2 years time!


Thanks! It's a Termatech TT40R. Yeah wasn't quite sure how it was going to look with the exposed flu but very pleased with it!

I have some log's lined up, and more which I will need to get in the store for it to be seasoned by next winter.


----------



## Darlofan

Some nice looking burners here. I'm in process of building works so we can have 1st one of 2 installed. Seperating lounge/diner so this will only be a small one for the 'cosy' lounge. Finished building chimney last week and knocking through new doorway today. Got stud walling to sort before I decide what I'm doing with fireplace!! Can't wait to get one though. Any recommendations for a smallish one, 4kw? Friend said don't go cheap as he did and bottom burnt through!!! He's suggesting aga little wenlock.


----------



## shl-kelso

Still not cleaned the glass but the fire still looks ok.


----------



## Juke_Fan

LeadFarmer said:


> Does burning multi fuel blacken the glass in the door more than burning wood? I assume it needs cleaning out more often?


Lots more ash with smokeless but I find the glass stays a lot cleaner than with wood.


----------



## Maxtor

alan hanson said:


> not the best pictures but anyhows


I like this, how is it fitted? I take it that this is the ground floor?

I am looking at a log burner but it will be on an extension. any help is appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## CADDY.D

20kw Stratford multi-fuel.Probably the best thing I done to the house.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Stovax Stockton 7 inset


----------



## CADDY.D

My parents put in a Stovax inset.A few lumps of timber last a long time
Compared to heat going up the chimney with the open fire.
I burn turf in the Stratford.£200 for a plot which burns me for a year.
Great saving.


----------



## Sh1ner

LeadFarmer said:


> Does burning multi fuel blacken the glass in the door more than burning wood? I assume it needs cleaning out more often?


I find smokeless fuel tends to blacken the glass a bit more, especially on start up, than wood which burns hotter and faster but generally if you are having trouble with the glass going black quickly then the fuel is damp/contaminated, chimney is in need of a clean or the draw is not what it should be for some reason.
There is often a dedicated control for regulating the airflow over the glass which does help prevent sooting.
Once you get the hang of the stove you can minimise it.
From what I have seen some manufacturers give specific guidance on when and how to use it for best results with their stove.
Used tea bags are good for cleaning the glass but the glass lasts longer if it is only cleaned when cold or nearly cold.
With regard to cleaning out there is more ash with smokeless but it burns for longer.
Depending on the stove I can keep one of mine ticking over unattended for a day and a half to two days on one fill with smokeless. I could not do that with wood but whatever there would be less ash with wood.
I generally clean the glass and top up for the day in the morning and refill in the evening. There is a lot of residual heat/unburned fuel in the ash so I leave the evenings riddle to sit overnight and fully burn before emptying without riddling in the morning then riddle and top up to make the most of the fresh hot ash during the day. 
Smokeless is much more aggressive on the liner if the fire is kept in all the time and set to slowly burn overnight. I think solid fuel is much harder on the stove all round than wood.
I don't know what others are using for solid fuel?
I have tried lots of solid fuels and have come to prefer Phurnacite we rarely burn logs. We are surrounded by wood but it is difficult to burn even after drying. The forestry people cut loads of trees down and left huge piles of logs all over the place. Everyone has tried them and come to the same conclusion that it is difficult to burn.
Well seasoned oak is much nicer to burn.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks for the detailed reply Sh1ner.

Is there a way of calculating which size stove for the size of room?


----------



## Juke_Fan

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply Sh1ner.
> 
> Is there a way of calculating which size stove for the size of room?


http://www.stovesonline.co.uk/calculator.asp


----------



## LeadFarmer

Juke_Fan said:


> http://www.stovesonline.co.uk/calculator.asp


Thanks. Is there an advantage in fitting a higher KW stove than necessary? The calculater states I need a 4.6kw stove, so I guess a 5kw would be best?


----------



## Sh1ner

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. Is there an advantage in fitting a higher KW stove than necessary? The calculater states I need a 4.6kw stove, so I guess a 5kw would be best?


I would think that it would be unwise to have to overburn or underburn by much. It is probably worth some assessment of how the room is insulated etc You will also need to have sufficient ventilation for the capacity of stove you choose.
Underburning, whilst it may appear nice to have overcapacity, it will lead to underuse and wasting of fuel whilst increasing soot etc within the stove and flue. It is important to burn the fuel as efficiently as possible.

From my experience one of our small stoves Stovax Brunel MK1a 4KW would struggle to consistently maintain heat in the fabric of the room it is in (13x13x9ft) if it were only lit in the evenings.
However if left in all the time it keeps a fairly even comfortable temperature but can be brought up to full output with some extra fuel when it gets really cold and a little extra heat is required.
We also have an old 7kw Hamlet Medium 9 in a similar sized room and I would say that is probably a little too much. As a result he door to the room is never closed and it gives enough heat to take the chill off lots of upstairs of the house as the room is next to a staircase.
I think a stove that was underpowered and had to be working hard all the time would not last long. Throat plates, grate bars etc all take quite a pounding and the wear and change in properties of the metal can be unexpected. Replacement parts are not particularly cheap.
I have taken to making some of them myself.
There are no longer any foundries around here that cast iron otherwise I would make some patterns for grate bars and have them cast. The last full set of bars (17) for one of the stoves was over £330 and they frequently break when riddling.
Keeping a stove in all the time does mean some parts wear out faster than you would expect.


----------



## bobbyjoeufb

Here is my 4kw stove. 

In my hallway which at some point would have been the living room of the cottage.

I am currently waiting to get a 5kw installed into my living room.


----------



## Juke_Fan

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. Is there an advantage in fitting a higher KW stove than necessary? The calculater states I need a 4.6kw stove, so I guess a 5kw would be best?


Stoves are most efficient when worked hard so don't get too big a one. I went for a bigger stove than I needed (7KW - room size pointed to 5KW). I never really slumber the stove just open the living room door to let some of the heat circulate.

If you plan on doing the same then go for a slightly bigger stove than the room size suggests but not too big. I would have gone up to 8KW max but know someone who went for 11KW and they have to leave the window open when the stove has got going properly


----------



## alan hanson

glass cleaning was going to be my question, do tea bags really work? what do other peeps use and methods? 

weather lately has been so mild we haven't used it for around 2 weeks! ash stock is looking good to last me and then be used in the summer for the pizza oven


----------



## Franzpan

alan hanson said:


> glass cleaning was going to be my question, do tea bags really work? what do other peeps use and methods?
> 
> weather lately has been so mild we haven't used it for around 2 weeks! ash stock is looking good to last me and then be used in the summer for the pizza oven


Damp kitchen roll dipped in a little bit of ash


----------



## Juke_Fan

alan hanson said:


> glass cleaning was going to be my question, do tea bags really work? what do other peeps use and methods?


A lot depends on what you burn. If smokeless then I just use a damp cloth each day to take the film off the glass.

When I was burning wood there was always a bit of muck that wouldn't come off so I used stove glass cleaner once a week. This is quite acidic - I wonder if wheel cleaner would work 

Damp newspaper and a bit of ash also works as long as the ash is from wood. Smokeless ash used this way will scratch your glass to bits.

Bar Keepers friend/Cif Cream or similar can also be used with one of the plastic washing up scourers.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Question for others burning wood - do any of you use flue cleaner such as hotspot or stovax?


----------



## alan hanson

mine wood only, kiln dried ash is what we are using, haven't used any flu cleaners tbh, have some bar keepers so this is safe to use on the glass cold?


----------



## Juke_Fan

alan hanson said:


> mine wood only, kiln dried ash is what we are using, haven't used any flu cleaners tbh, have some bar keepers so this is safe to use on the glass cold?


Yes it is safe to use, just don't put a lot of pressure on when scrubbing the glass. Ceramic glass can withstand a lot of heat but can crack fairly easily if it has been put under pressure by overtighening the retaining screws.

This happened to mine, was giving it a good scrub and was putting pressure on a corner where there was some burnt on creosote and I head a loud cracking sound and there was a crack in the bottom 1/4 of the glass. Real swine to get my screws undone as well to replace the glass!


----------



## rojer386

Franzpan said:


> Damp kitchen roll dipped in a little bit of ash


Exactly this.

One bit of damp kitchen roll dipped into the ash and wipe over the glass. Second clean/dry bit to "polish" the glass with.

Absolutely no need for any glass cleaners etc.


----------



## PugIain

I'm having one fitted now. 
A Saltfire "Vienna". Pictures when it's done.


----------



## PugIain

Still a couple of jobs to do, but it's 99% there. Just seasoning it at the moment.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

I concur with rojer386 1 sheet damp newspaper with ash and a dry sheet to polish it off. Simples!

Just found a pic of ours taken at cheese and wine o'clock! Ours is an 8Kw "Romotop". We are very pleased with it.

FWIW my mate got a matching pair of those stove top fans - he is very happy with them, we are thinking to get one.


----------



## LSherratt

Regarding the glass, if you're burning at the correct temperature of 300-400C, then you will not get a build up of dirt and creosote on your glass. I can't believe I went for so long without a magnetic flu thermometer! A bit of polish and a cloth makes my viewing glass spotless. A couple of my relatives thought that I had never used it as it is so clean.



The ecofan works perfectly centred on top of the stove in front of the flu. It really is a great investment. I need to chop some more kindling .


----------



## LeadFarmer

Why is there a small man inside your stove?



LSherratt said:


>


----------



## LeadFarmer

Do the inset stoves kick out as much heat as a free standing stove?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Not quite, some are better designed than others and give more heat.

What's more important is how good the insulation behind the inset is. Ours is jam-packed with rockwool so virtually all of the heat stays in the stove and radiates out into the room.

Our inset also is designed as a box within a box, allowing cooler air from the bottom of the stove to get sucked in, heated up and convected out through vents in the top.

Some insets have electrical fans to get more heat out.

The odd thing is, most inset stoves are more efficient than free standing ones if you look at the manufacture figures. Not worked out why this would be.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks JF :thumb:

Went to visit my sisters house that she's recently had built and heres the fireplce they have made, complete with Purevision stove, looks lovely...


----------



## Juke_Fan

That's a lovely job they've had done there.


----------



## robwils

Do these things all stink the house out with burnt wood smell ? 
Visited some friends the other week and there's did, or is there something wrong with install ?


----------



## LSherratt

robwils said:


> Do these things all stink the house out with burnt wood smell ?
> Visited some friends the other week and there's did, or is there something wrong with install ?


Probably burning damp wood. They don't smell at all if you're burning fully dry/seasoned wood correctly. You may get the slightest wiff perhaps if you're a guest and walk into the house for the first time where the stove has been burning for a long time, but no, there should be no smell. Mine certainly doesn't anyway. Highly likely that his wood isn't fully dry or he's burning other crap in it.


----------



## chrisc

whos makeing most of there heat then and boiling there water at the same time?
and any one use pallet wood


----------



## Juke_Fan

Have used pallet wood, just the blocks as I chop the rest up for kindling. Burns fast but gives a good heat.


----------



## stangalang

New thread just started, if anyone has experience or intrigue. I hope the OP is ok with the link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5046531#post5046531


----------



## Cy-Zuki

I use pallets when I have them.


----------



## stangalang

Finally got it running, lovin it!

P1050859 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Juke_Fan

Looking good.


----------



## Darlofan

How hot do the flue pipes get that come out the top/rear?
Few weeks from us getting one now but our flue will have to go through the wall into the chimney so wondering about the plasterboard. We're also thinking as logburner will be stood in the corner to hide where flue goes through the wall by making a false chimney breast but out of studwork etc but don't want anything too close to flue if it gets that hot.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Darlofan said:


> How hot do the flue pipes get that come out the top/rear?
> Few weeks from us getting one now but our flue will have to go through the wall into the chimney so wondering about the plasterboard. We're also thinking as logburner will be stood in the corner to hide where flue goes through the wall by making a false chimney breast but out of studwork etc but don't want anything too close to flue if it gets that hot.


Im sure there are regulations about distances from stove/flue to any combustable materials.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im in the process of getting HETAS fitters round to give quotes for installing a stove. I fancy a Clearview Pioneer 400. Just got to find the right fitter at the right price.


----------



## stangalang

chrisc said:


> whos makeing most of there heat then and boiling there water at the same time?
> and any one use pallet wood


Yes i boiled my first pot yesterday! If its on already i might as well right?



Juke_Fan said:


> Have used pallet wood, just the blocks as I chop the rest up for kindling. Burns fast but gives a good heat.


Me too, cut to the right length then just strip it down to a regular thickness, perfect for starting


----------



## chrisc

I run one of them matt central heats both garages and stupid amount of ready available hot water.
there a bolier most on here are running stoves though i pressume.
Pallet wise i had that many gave about 100 away didnt have any for ages then 2 people wanted shut so ive now got 4 tonn of wood in them big rubble sacks from wicks at 6-7 quid.
I get the fire hot with wood then a lare of coal then just bits and bats dureing day.Keeps damp out and whats its cost and what ive saved with scrap wood as paid for itself as previously used gas what went stupidly high


----------



## footfistart

I don't have a fire place but has anyone plumbed there hot water circuit into there fire? Cheap hot water?


----------



## stangalang

chrisc said:


> View attachment 45110
> 
> 
> I run one of them matt central heats both garages and stupid amount of ready available hot water.
> there a bolier most on here are running stoves though i pressume.
> Pallet wise i had that many gave about 100 away didnt have any for ages then 2 people wanted shut so ive now got 4 tonn of wood in them big rubble sacks from wicks at 6-7 quid.
> I get the fire hot with wood then a lare of coal then just bits and bats dureing day.Keeps damp out and whats its cost and what ive saved with scrap wood as paid for itself as previously used gas what went stupidly high


Link please chris, they look cool!


----------



## chrisc

I'll sort it out tomorrow matt got a wall to build in morning.there's a polish bloke darn south what's gets them cheaper than official disributor in Ireland. Tales about 10 days to get one.
I'll take some pictures and there's a good company up blackpool about hours drive from you what does very good double wall chimneys flues end caps etc


----------



## chrisc

Just look up per eko


----------



## alan hanson

ours (think theres a piccie earlier on) is in the corner of a room, we got 3 quotes 2 didnt mention any need to do any work to plaster board behind the stove but one did. We chose that one after consideration as it was virtually the same price. The cut the existing plaster board out, installed fire proof/heat proof and reskimmed etc..... just pease of mind they can get bloody hot. But sure its around 20-30 from a wall


----------



## LeadFarmer

Anyone here got a Clearview stove?

Choosing a stove isn't easy is it, so many brands to choose from. I was initially set on a Clearview Pioneer 400 but they work out at over £1,300 with smoke control kit. Lots of shops I've visited reckon Clearview are good but overpriced, and similar performance can be had for less money. Im also looking at Woodwarm Firegem 5kw and Morso stoves, but they are best part of £1k.

I don't have a constructional hearth, I have floorboards under my fireplace so I believe i need a stove that is suitable to sit on a superimposed hearth of 12mm.


----------



## LSherratt

Who splits and seasons their wood? If you're after a good splitting axe, you can't beat the Fiskars X27. Forget a heavy maul, this thing does serious damage and is much lighter. My kindling axe of choice is a Fiskars X7.

My stack which will be ready for next winter (still got a load more to do in the next few months)


My seasoned wood stacked along the back wall of my garage


----------



## stangalang

very nice organisation. We built a load of small sheds from pallets, open bottoms and fronts, and stacked all ours there. I would love a big space like that, but needs must. Decent air flow and no falling water so it still works fine

Im liking the axes too, going to google now


----------



## LSherratt

Thanks. Read the reviews for the X27 on Amazon.com written by the Americans  It's the best of the best and worth the money. You don't tire using it as it's much lighter than a 10lb maul but it still splits huge rounds.

If anyone does get a Fiskars axe, it's essential that you buy the axe and knife sharpener too.


----------



## stangalang

LSherratt said:


> Thanks. Read the reviews for the X27 on Amazon.com written by the Americans  It's the best of the best and worth the money. You don't tire using it as it's much lighter than a 10lb maul but it still splits huge rounds.


on it as we speak lol


----------



## Paul08

Some lovely stoves and surrounds. I'm trying my hardest at the moment to convince the wife that we need one (proving to be extremely hard). We visited a couple of show rooms last week and liked the look of a Yeoman Exe Double Door, has anyone on here got any experience of Yeoman? The shop told us they were a top make (although I wouldn't expect them to say much else).


----------



## Ducky

Yup, split and store/season my wood also (it helps that we removed 15 trees when we moved in :lol

Got various stores, but the two main ones are below, wooden chest holding various bits, old fence chopped up in the first one, and the other is behind the garage (picture shows part stacked, but the pile is 6m long), all ready for burning. 

I've got a 4lb Council Tools Dayton Velvicut Axe, but to be honest it's not really made for splitting wood (more for felling), luckily I've got this other tool for splitting the wood, it's a bit like a huge slide hammer with a point on the end, the in-laws gave it to me and it must be very old as I've never seen another.


----------



## PugIain

I have all the wood I've collected so far in a plastic outside storage chest. It's a bit flimsy, so I may at some point make myself something more sturdy.


----------



## Kap01

I hate you all! Especially you Stangalang!  We have decided to save up and convert my current rear extension roof from a flat to pitched in conjunction with installing the necessary flue required for the woodburing stove. 

To all the Contura owners, I especially hate you guys!  LOVE Contura stoves.. :argie:


----------



## LSherratt

Just fired up my Contura 51L 

Even though it's not exactly "cold" outside, you can't beat sitting comfortably naked in a cosy, toasty living room on a Friday evening with a cold alcoholic drink in hand, lounging in front of the TV. Cheers all and have a good weekend everyone


----------



## slim_boy_fat

LSherratt said:


> .....you can't beat sitting comfortably naked in a cosy, toasty living room .....


What do you use to clean your upholstery?


----------



## Paul Mitchell

I'm glad we got the photo of the fire!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Think I'm going to be getting a Woodwarm Phoenix Firegem 5kw stove. Im restricted to getting a stove that will sit on a minimum 12mm hearth, and Mrs LF has ruled out quite a few of them on looks. Need to go and see one in the flesh bit there aren't many Woodwarm dealers near me. Heard good things about this brand.

Had a few HETAS fitters round for quotes, the one I think I'm going with is charging about £1,100 to widen the fireplace and supply and fit everything including 904 liner. I shall be supplying the stove and stone hearth.


----------



## PugIain

This is what our's is like now. I bought a tiny test pot of Osmo transparent graphite stain. Not only did it do the whole surround, there is about 1/4 of the tin left!


----------



## stangalang

These are our home made wood stores. The big stuff is stated in the wood with a tarp over it, it gets brought here and cut on the home made saw horse, then chopped on the block. Its just pallets and paint, with timber sheet tops

WP_20160214_12_18_44_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160214_13_28_27_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

2 bins full of kindling (chopped and stripped pallet) and a decent view too

WP_20160214_13_28_56_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And these are right outside the house fronts for our "store to fire" runs

WP_20160214_13_27_16_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

We try to make, and use anything we can without having to purchase fresh


----------



## Ducky

You have a wood to yourself?? :doublesho


----------



## Cy-Zuki

LSherratt 

What's your address? 

I am going to ring your doorbell one night just to cause a panic! :devil::devil:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ordered my Woodwarm Phoenix Firegem 5KW the other day from AR Peet in Melton Mowbray, hope to be collecting it soon. Got my HETAS fitter lined up, just need to agree a date for installing it. Fitting price below includes all parts including 904 liner & knocking out the fireplace to its original size,

Woodwarm Phoenix £1,070
Fitting £1,200
Total £2,270


----------



## stangalang

Does everyone/anyone have fires with a secondary burn set up? Im playing, and having some success getting the gasses to ignite too, the heat it gives off is far greater now


----------



## John.C

Here's mine .. I mainly installed it for looks .. But I do light it every now and then

Nice to warm up after a day's detailing in the cold lol


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Looks good!


----------



## Juke_Fan

stangalang said:


> Does everyone/anyone have fires with a secondary burn set up? Im playing, and having some success getting the gasses to ignite too, the heat it gives off is far greater now


My inset has primary, secondary and tertiary vents. Its the tertiary ones that give the secondary burn on my stove.

That rolling flame at the top of the stove looks amazing and really helps to kick out the heat.


----------



## stangalang

Well thanks to this thread i have acquired a few bits to make life easier. Namely my fiskar x27 splitting axe and x7 hatchet. Put them to good use today filling an empty store up with a few big rounds we have had put aside for a year or so. These will season further ready for the coming winter later on this year

WP_20160314_16_37_52_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The middle store as you look at it is the one i filled today. Its stacked 3 deep all the way to the top, with 6' or so between each stack

WP_20160314_17_17_44_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## alfajim

Nice light Sussex.


----------



## LeadFarmer

LSherratt said:


> Who splits and seasons their wood? If you're after a good splitting axe, you can't beat the Fiskars X27. Forget a heavy maul, this thing does serious damage and is much lighter. My kindling axe of choice is a Fiskars X7.


Ive read good things about your Fiskars X27 so Ive now got one myself :thumb:..


----------



## Cy-Zuki

I like the safety cover that looks like it could double as a wall bracket!


----------



## LSherratt

Leadfarmer, I replied in the recently purchased thread. Just make sure you keep it sharp every now and again. I've got that book as well, it's a great read!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Collected my Woodwarm Phoenix Firegem 5kw stove the other day. Its still sat in the back of my LR Defender as although its only small its heavy as hell and I need help to lift it out :doublesho


----------



## tmitch45

Do any one make an outdoor log burner?


----------



## staffordian

tmitch45 said:


> Do any one make an outdoor log burner?


My Dad had one at the bottom of the garden a few years ago.

Think it was called a bonfire:lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan

#LeadFarmer

Let me know how you find the eCoal - have recently gone over to coal for the longer burn and would be interetsed to know how you find it.

The best coal I have found is Brazier - you can get it from Wilkinson, Homebargins and Wickes (about £4 per 10kg bag). Smaller that homefire and I find it easier to light, lasts quite well and gives a good heat.

If anyone is interested I know a company that rebags Brazier under their own brand and if you buy in bulk it costs between £3.20 to £3.60 per bag based on 100 or 50 being ordered. You can get cheaper from your coal merchant but Brazier really perfoms on my stove so I want to keep getting it rather than take pot luck on the coal merchants current smokeless mix.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Juke_fan I shall let you know how I go on, but this is my first ever stove so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers for that and have fun trying the stove out 

Just remember that coal/smokeless takes a lot more effort to get a fire going until you get the knack - took me almost 3 weeks to get a 'method' that wokred for me and got the stove to a decent temp 

Now its really easy but just couldn't get it right after using wood.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Juke_Fan said:


> Cheers for that and have fun trying the stove out
> 
> Just remember that coal/smokeless takes a lot more effort to get a fire going until you get the knack - took me almost 3 weeks to get a 'method' that wokred for me and got the stove to a decent temp
> 
> Now its really easy but just couldn't get it right after using wood.


Any tips greatly appreciated pal:thumb:. Do you use a bbq style fire lighter or just kindling?


----------



## Jack R

I always found my blow lamp made life very easy when lighting fires


----------



## Juke_Fan

This is what works for me.....

Place a layer of smokeless on the grate with 2 fire lighters, 1 near the front and 1 near the back.

I light the firelighters and lay a piece of kindling somewhere in the middle of the firelighters on top of the smokeless. I then use 6 to 8 pieces of kindling to make a wigwam/cone shape over the original piece of kindling and over the fire lighters.

Give this a min or two to take off and then I add more smokeless to the fire, starting at the outside of the grate and moving in - this gives the kindling more chance to catch. Once I have put about 5kg of smokeless on I close the door but leave it ajar about an inch until the fire has really taken.

I then close the door and close the airwash down to about half way (DEFRA stove so can't close it down any further). Once all the coals are glowing I close the primary airwash down to about half.

Other than a quick riddle after a couple of hours the fire is left to its own devices.

Complex to read but only takes about 10 minutes to get the fire going and the door closed.

HTH


----------



## chrisc

Get a electric log splitter much easier done 3 ton today in couple of hours.
Coal wise cpl are very good.
Coal cheaper in summer kda in barnsley sell cpl at a good price.
Fire lighters zip or cpl are the best.
Lighting fires I always fire lighter lit few seconds to get going slap some thin wood on use ally pallet wood then coal.
Once the coal is orange then logs go on as and when I have them.


----------



## chrisc

This fire heats two garages up 


The bottom section is for ash
the middle section is for wood coal etc
the top section is where the smoke and flames go.
The good thing about these is there contained so produce minimal heat from the out side all the yellow panels are cool to the touch where the three doors for obvious reasons will get hot.
Ideal for garages outbuildings places where you don't want over powering with heat.
Now all around the three sections is a waterjacket I think they call them so it boils produceing hot water for the seven raidiators and silly amount of hot water for the sink.
there very good at using all the energy you produce and iirc they run at 90+ percent effinency.This is a per eko and the later models now have computer systems so you set the temperature you want and it adjusts it self but this is good enough for what it gets used for and sits well at between 45-70c depending on what I feed it and other factors.


----------



## LSherratt

One day I'll make a YouTube video of how to get your wood burner roaring and up to 350C in 30 minutes. I'd like to think I've mastered it and I can start it with just 2 sheets of newspaper. None of this novice firelighter rubbish!


----------



## LeadFarmer

LSherratt said:


> One day I'll make a YouTube video of how to get your wood burner roaring and up to 350C in 30 minutes. I'd like to think I've mastered it and I can start it with just 2 sheets of newspaper. None of this novice firelighter rubbish!


Id be interested in seeing tat video:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

My HETAS fitter made a start on installing my stove today. Due to access restrictions he had to build a platform around the chimney stack to work from. (The stack needs repointing and the ridge tiles ned sorting out).....










Hes dropping the 904 liner down on Wednesday, and then fitting the stove. Before he left he opened up the fireplace to see what was what. Turns out the brickwork has been butchered by the previous gas fire installers

Before..










After...










Ive acquired some free stone for the hearth, I spent this morning jet washing it clean. Just needs cutting to size now..










Woodwarm stove ready to fit on Wednesday...


----------



## chrisc

LSherratt said:


> One day I'll make a YouTube video of how to get your wood burner roaring and up to 350C in 30 minutes. I'd like to think I've mastered it and I can start it with just 2 sheets of newspaper. None of this novice firelighter rubbish!


Try paraffin soaked rag or wood or when I get proper desperate a lighter and a 4 pint milk bottle


----------



## chrisc

I'll do house fire tomorrow same set of bars three years on well impressed


----------



## LeadFarmer

today saw the new lintel installed..










904 liner inserted...










Register plate fitted but not yet sealed...










Hearth stones cut to size and installed..










New cowls installed on chimney...










The rest will be completed Friday :thumb:


----------



## LSherratt

It's starting to get so warm as of late, will you be lighting it still?


----------



## LeadFarmer

LSherratt said:


> It's starting to get so warm as of late, will you be lighting it still?


Maybe not, but at least its now installed ready for next winter, and before the autumn price rise. All in it cost £2,300 for stove, liner parts and labour. Now I just need to replaster, paint, fit new carpet & skirting...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Had a small fire tonight to try it out...


----------



## Juke_Fan

Looks good bet you are well pleased.

Definatly use it a good few times and in anger just to make sure everything is ok and to burn that horrid new stove chemical miasma off!


----------



## LeadFarmer

We did hit against a few problems. When opening up the fireplace there were some bricks that couldn't be removed as they were structural, so it had to be partly filled back in again. This means that I haven't quite got the required 150mm gap either side of the stove for air circulation. 

Also the hearth stone I got was free, but was thicker than I had intended it to be, so instead of having 300,, clearance above the stove, I've got 280mm.

Although it has been signed off by HETAS I want to establish if the gaps are a HETAS requirement or just advisory by the manufacturer. One way around this might be to step the stove out into the room and take the flu from the back of the stove. This would allow more air circulation and might give more heat out into the room?


----------



## Juke_Fan

http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/uploads/br/BR_PDF_ADJ_2010.pdf

All the info should be in here. Not an easy read!


----------



## Stu Mac

Anyone recommend a good insert dual burner, cheers


----------



## Juke_Fan

By dual burner I assume you mean multifuel - wood & coal?

I have a Stovax Stockton 7 inset and would reccomend it. Key with insets is to make sure they are insulated well otherwise they just heat up the chimney back.

Happy to answer any questions if you have any.


----------



## LSherratt

LeadFarmer said:


> We did hit against a few problems. When opening up the fireplace there were some bricks that couldn't be removed as they were structural, so it had to be partly filled back in again. This means that I haven't quite got the required 150mm gap either side of the stove for air circulation.
> 
> Also the hearth stone I got was free, but was thicker than I had intended it to be, so instead of having 300,, clearance above the stove, I've got 280mm.
> 
> Although it has been signed off by HETAS I want to establish if the gaps are a HETAS requirement or just advisory by the manufacturer. One way around this might be to step the stove out into the room and take the flu from the back of the stove. This would allow more air circulation and might give more heat out into the room?


If it's been signed off and you're happy, I simply wouldn't worry about it. Just enjoy! If you want more heat kicked out into the room, defienetly get an ecofan which sits on top of the stove.


----------



## LeadFarmer

LSherratt said:


> If it's been signed off and you're happy, I simply wouldn't worry about it. Just enjoy! If you want more heat kicked out into the room, defienetly get an ecofan which sits on top of the stove.


Ecofan being delivered tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## jr250

LeadFarmer said:


> Although it has been signed off by HETAS I want to establish if the gaps are a HETAS requirement or just advisory by the manufacturer. One way around this might be to step the stove out into the room and take the flu from the back of the stove. This would allow more air circulation and might give more heat out into the room?


The manufacturers clearance sizes are so the stove has free air around it to dissipate the heat produced. Too small a gap and you could cause premature wear to the stove. Although you would need to be thrashing hell out of it for that to happen.










Mine I did 4 years ago. Open fire was under where the TV is in the pic, but couldn't get the gaps required so stuck the stove in the corner and used twinwall flue instead.


----------



## Stu Mac

Juke_Fan said:


> By dual burner I assume you mean multifuel - wood & coal?
> 
> I have a Stovax Stockton 7 inset and would reccomend it. Key with insets is to make sure they are insulated well otherwise they just heat up the chimney back.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions if you have any.


Thanks mate that is what I ment. I ll have a look at the Stovax one, cheers


----------



## LeadFarmer

The logs I've collected so far aren't seasoned so Ive just bought a pallet of seasoned birch for £50...










Filled the back of my LR Defender with the rear seats removed...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ecofan 812 arrived today, along with thermostat...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well the fan is certainly making a big difference, we can definitely feel more heat which is also reaching further into the house. Highly recommended.


----------



## alan hanson

the fans are good i just dont like how they look on the burner


----------



## PugIain

Mmm toasty








I've found this goes well with Tia Maria and coke, whilst watching James May torturing an Action man toy.

Currently burning some nicely dried pallet blocks and untreated fence post.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Anyone here burning coal?

Ive had a couple of goes at burning coal, and its certainly not as hot as burning wood, but maybe I'm doing it wrong?

Im using Homefire ecoal50 and the stove pipe thermometer only gets to 300degs. Ive had well over 400degs with wood. Once its burning I turn off the primary air and reduce the secondary air, but leaving enough for the air wash to work. The bars on the base of my Woodwarm multifuel stove are set to open, so air can be drawn in from underneath.

Any tips please?


----------



## chrisc

Coal won't get hotter than wood it slumbers so ideal for boilers less feeding.
Get your heat up with wood then slap coal on


----------



## LeadFarmer

chrisc said:


> Coal won't get hotter than wood it slumbers so ideal for boilers less feeding.
> Get your heat up with wood then slap coal on


Thanks. Ive read that burning coal with wood is a bad idea as the coal produces sulphuric acid which can react with any moisture in the wood and degrade the liner.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Biggest tip is to put on more coal. I can get my stove up to 440F with wood but with Coal I get 350 to 370F usually, that is with a coal bucket full (approx 5kg). IF I put more on I have managed to get to 380/390F.

If you turn your air controls down too soon I also find the stove struggles to get up to temp so try leaving your lower vent open for longer until most of the coal is glowing and then turn it down.

Also found if you don't turn your vents down a lot of the heat just goes up the flue.

Can't win can you! Took me about 2-3 weeks to get used to coal, now I prefer it to wood due to the longer burn time.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks Juke_Fan I'll give that a try :thumb:

I obviously wasn't using enough coal. I'll pile more on next time. I guess I just need to pile it so it doesn't fall against the glass?


----------



## Jack R

I've always found in the past the best combination is to start the fire with wood to get the heat into the fire and room then add coal to maintain the temperature


----------



## Juke_Fan

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks Juke_Fan I'll give that a try :thumb:
> 
> I obviously wasn't using enough coal. I'll pile more on next time. I guess I just need to pile it so it doesn't fall against the glass?


I tend to put a layer of smokeless in the stove and light this first and then add extra as the fire gets going.

The smokeless at the front is about 2/3rds of the height of the grate bar and slopes upwards towards the back of the stove. One the Smokeless has got going it tends to settle more evenly as the kindling has burnt away and I would say it is about 3/4 of the height of the grate bar.

Never had an issue with smokeless falling on the glass, wood yes (too often :devil but smokeless no.

Another thing I have found is that smaller smokeless ovoids tend to get to a hotter temp faster but don't last as long.

Have a go with some Brazier smokeless and use about half a bag in each fire - best coal I have found for my stove. :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

JR1982 said:


> I've always found in the past the best combination is to start the fire with wood to get the heat into the fire and room then add coal to maintain the temperature


Would agree but if you are doing this make sure your wood is really dry as wet wood (sap or water) plus smokeless will rot/eat through your liner quite quickly.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ok so I perhaps need to pile it lower at the front and sloping higher at the back against the fire boards?

My door glass got a bit dirty on the last burn so I probably had the secondary air vent turned down too low?


----------



## Juke_Fan

LeadFarmer said:


> Ok so I perhaps need to pile it lower at the front and sloping higher at the back against the fire boards?


That's what I do - works for me as my stove has quite a high grate bar



LeadFarmer said:


> My door glass got a bit dirty on the last burn so I probably had the secondary air vent turned down too low?


Smokeless always leaves a film over your door (looks a bit like a heat haze), this wipes off with a bit of wet kitchen towel, I do this daily when I empty the ash each morning.

If your glass actually blackens then you may need to open the air wash more (my stove is a defra compliant one so I can only close the air wash down half way) or you may have turned the primary vent down too far. I close my vent to about 50% unless it is windy then it gets closed 75%.

It may be that your stove didn't get hot enough to burn the muck off the glass?

Have fun experimenting!


----------



## LSherratt

Had 2 tall conifers down yesterday and today, all cut up into lengths of approx 13 inches. I'm going to be busy splitting! I've split a couple of the largest rounds just to test and they're splitting surprisingly well with my Fiskars X27 considering it's completely fresh conifer. It's hard work, granted, but only on the larger rounds. Another 6 conifers to cut down and 1 very large dead oak tree . Reading online, for the optimum ease of splitting, you should leave a conifer on the ground for a year before attempting to split to allow it to dry slightly as they hold so much water. I want to get it all split ASAP so I'm just gonna crack on with it.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Last time I had a conifer I left it two years to season and still found there was sticky sap oozing out of it when I tried to burn it that winter!


----------



## alan hanson

Does it not have an affect on the flue all that crap?


----------



## chrisc

alan hanson said:


> Does it not have an affect on the flue all that crap?


Yes the smoke lines the flu and that what catches fire so a forestry bloke told me.he said iirc split them stack on a pallet it allows quicker better drying and a tapolin for when it rains


----------



## Juke_Fan

As chrisc says ends up lining your flue with creosote and can cause chimney fires. When I burnt my conifer I only added a bit when the fire was going well and up to temperature.

Other option is to split it small for kindling - also dries really quickly.


----------



## cmillsjoe

When we bought the house and after i had finished gutting it - breast was on the outside so built a dummy breast to hide the pipes for the back burner


----------



## LSherratt

My efforts for today . Annoyed that I didn't finish all the kindling but it was 6pm and it had started to rain....


----------



## danwel

LSherratt said:


> My efforts for today . Annoyed that I didn't finish all the kindling but it was 6pm and it had started to rain....


Which when bbq is that? I'm in the marke fir a bbq and looking at a weber for Deffo


----------



## LSherratt

danwel said:


> Which when bbq is that? I'm in the marke fir a bbq and looking at a weber for Deffo


Weber 57cm Premium :thumb: You probably already know how good a classic Weber is- just get one.

I used it at the weekend and have been too lazy to move it back in the garage under its cover.


----------



## danwel

LSherratt said:


> Weber 57cm Premium :thumb: You probably already know how good a classic Weber is- just get one.
> 
> I used it at the weekend and have been too lazy to move it back in the garage under its cover.


IT will be a bit of a treat so toying with a master touch 57cm gbs and may add a cheeky pizza stone to it also.

Just debating whether to get the bundle for an extra 150 quid with cover etc in but I don't think I'd need all,the extra bits


----------



## LeadFarmer

danwel said:


> Just debating whether to get the bundle for an extra 150 quid with cover etc in but I don't think I'd need all,the extra bits


I leave mine out all summer with the Weber cover on.


----------



## danwel

LeadFarmer said:


> I leave mine out all summer with the Weber cover on.


Managed to get it ordered and decided not to get the cover as i will just take it back round to the garage as it is no hassle although i do need to sort out the garage AGAIN.

Bought the GBS pizza stone kit too rather than the expensive add on so looking forward to giving the whole thing a go when i get home

Also ordered the Webber fire pit too as i wanted to get something to kick out the heat when it starts to cool down on a nights.


----------



## LSherratt

I've had 2 confifers down this week and cut the trunk up into 10" lengths. Still got 4 conifers standing but we're leaving those for now.

I'll probably attempt to spit all this next year: 



To give you an idea of the size of some of these rounds


----------



## PugIain

Mine is currently sans the door, after the "rope seal debacle"
For some unknown reason, after being fine for over a year the seal stuck to the door aperture. I opened it to pop some bits in it, and managed to pull the seal out of the door.
Hmm, so I emailed the company I bought it from and asked what would be the correct seal.
10mm came the reply. You'll do for me, and I ordered it.

Mr Postman delivered it. I took the door off, cleaned any crap out of the channel. Fitted the new rope, aaaand the door wouldn't shut.
Scratched my head, emailed them again. 

Ah, you may want an 8mm then. We'll post you one out.
Cheers.


----------



## PugIain

ERM, it was free. OK?










Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

LSherratt - could be wrong about conifer but most wood gets harder to split as it starts to dry out so you could find you make it harder for yourself by leaving to next year.

Plus the conifer will season better if split now.

Nowt like some free home grown wood :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Halfway through the pile, and it has yielded some cracking bolts, nuts and some lovely little copper clout nails.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

I was given some free ceiling joists that were being ripped out from a 100 yr old house, took three journeys in my LR to get it all home. Im gradually working my way through it stripping nails and cutting to size....



















Ive made a temporary shoe rack with the cut pieces...


----------



## PugIain

I've got that much wood, I've had to start knocking up extra storage









Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

I made another wood store the other day, from off cut featheredge boards and fence posts...


----------



## LSherratt

Couldn't resist....... Have a good Saturday night


----------



## rojer386

We also fired ours up tonight!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Extended the wood store on the patio the other day..


----------



## LSherratt

That's very neat and smart. Great job. Much better than my storage..


----------



## LeadFarmer

LSherratt said:


> That's very neat and smart. Great job. Much better than my storage..


Thanks, its just fence posts and feather edge boards. Nice and easy to make, especially as I did it by eye and without a spirit level!!


----------



## Surrey Sam

Jotul F3 which I'm looking forward to lighting again this year.










And the wood all split and stacked up ready to burn.


----------



## PugIain

Just a reminder to keep your wood burner doors open. Otherwise Santa can't get in and you'll get no presents! 


For the hard of thinking out there WITH THE FIRE OUT obviously.


----------



## slineclean

Didn't know or seen any fans? Any links 👍🏻 Many thanks



Bero said:


> They're very subtle, fine for slightly better heat distribution around a room, it's not going to be wafting air through a couple rooms....even with line of sight.
> 
> Dead quiet, you'll never hear it.


----------



## t180black

Mad woodburner fan. Here's a photo of my Jotul F163. It heats our 4 bedroom house no bother. Normally burn kiln dried Ash - easy to light and control.









Sent from my Q10.6 IPS using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

Just to throw in our example as its a little different to most here. We have a modern house that was built with one of those awful fake gas coal effect fires, and for a long time we thought we were stuck with that without a major building project. I then found it was possible to get an inset wood burner that wouldnt require an entire new fireplace and big work.

We've had it a couple of years now and its brilliant. 4kw max output and when its going we need to throw open all the doors and stick shorts on! These designs pull air underneath them and draw it around the burner and expel it through a vent on the front hidden under the top lip. While you obviously lose some of the heating benefit of a standalone burner the moving air definitely helps make up for it a little.

I've also built 2 covered wood stores on the side of the house to store as much wood as possible.


----------



## alan hanson

whats everyones lighting methods? last few times i have had a fair amount of smoke? currently use scrunched up news paper balls, kindling lent against in a pyramid shape


----------



## Bigpikle

I always build the 'upside down fire' with larger logs on the bottom tapering to kindling and a little newspaper on top. Right now we have large amounts of birch logs and the dry bark is like firelighter, so a few piece of that lit with a match are enough to have a roaring fire in 5 mins!

Big advantage of this method is also that once you light it you can close the door and not have to open it again for 2 hours or so.

http://www.woodheat.org/top-down-steps.html


----------



## Darlofan

alan hanson said:


> whats everyones lighting methods? last few times i have had a fair amount of smoke? currently use scrunched up news paper balls, kindling lent against in a pyramid shape


Ours depends on the weather! If windy outside (we live on top of a hill!!) it'll light really easy but if no wind it takes a while. I put coal at bottom, lightly scrunched paper, kindling (try to lean a couple of longer bits from bottom front to top back to stop it collapsing and smothering it when paper burns) then a couple of small logs on top. 
We've only had ours this Winter so still getting used to what burns well etc. One thing I will change is the cowl, as I said when windy it burns far to quickly. We also get the wind noise rushing through it. Going to change cowl for an anti updraught one to reduce the draw on it.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Over the last few weeks I've been attacking a couple of recently felled trees that I've been given permission to take.










Having access to this wood finally justified me finally buying a petrol chainsaw, a Husqvarna 440..










I have also invested in some safety gear, gloves, chaps helmet with ear defenders and visor...










The LR Defender makes easy work of transporting it all..



















But my wood stores are full so I need to find space to build some more as I can't turn down free wood. Ive had to start storing it in the greenhouse, but i'm fast running out of space with more wood to collect. Not sure where i'm going to grow this years tomato plants though!


----------



## PugIain

Well after having a bit of a smashing time in the dining room, this has happened..









Thinking of another wood burner, probably a Saltfire like in the living room 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

PugIain said:


> Well after having a bit of a smashing time in the dining room, this has happened..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of another wood burner, probably a Saltfire like in the living room


Nice. Any update?

Ive had a morning of chopping up yet more wood, the rounds are horse chestnut (I think?) and the lengths are laurel. Not the best of firewoods but my saying rings true - 'the best firewood is free firewood' ...










My greenhouse is acting as an overflow wood store, and is drying the wood super fast, but with some of the rounds yet to cut i'm running out of space...










Ive also just bought some Husqvarna Functional 28 Class 3 chainsaw boots seeing as i'm doing a fair bit of ground work...


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just had my new inset multifuel stove installed today - very happy with the result :argie: Can't wait to try it out.

Please ignore the crappy walls, halfway through stripping the wallpaper off before re-decorating, got to get rid of the awful paint colour on the walls .


----------



## PugIain

LeadFarmer said:


> Nice. Any update?


We've decided to fire board it all, after having the chimney swept and temporarily shelve the second wood burner idea. Opting for a pair of French doors on to the patio first.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

Log burning season seems to be coming to a close 

Used my new Makita Log Holder today, it works brilliantly, holding the logs in place. No more sliding the log along the saw horse after each cut..


----------

